# A bit of this and a bit of that



## doenoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are some shots i made recently. All shot in Amsterdam zoo, except for the last one, thats my petsnake 
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## Hardrock (Nov 30, 2009)

Great shots I really like the 1st and 3rd.

What camera and lens did you use?


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 30, 2009)

wow, i love the last one, what lens did you shoot with?


----------



## Provo (Nov 30, 2009)

I like all of the shots taken #3 is a winner


----------



## Stock Photos (Dec 1, 2009)

Really nice series in particular I like the last one!


----------



## doenoe (Dec 1, 2009)

Hardrock said:


> Great shots I really like the 1st and 3rd.
> 
> What camera and lens did you use?


I use a Canon 50D. Most of the pics were taken with a Sigma 105 2.8 macro, except for the last one, that was shot with the Canon 18-200 3.5 5.6 IS. Thanks for the reply 


Wolverinepwnes said:


> wow, i love the last one, what lens did you shoot with?


Thanks for the comment. Read above for the lens that was used 


Provo said:


> I like all of the shots taken #3 is a winner


Cheers 


Stock Photos said:


> Really nice series in particular I like the last one!


Thank you


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice work.

Michael


----------



## LightDancer (Dec 2, 2009)

Beautiful work. My fav is the butterfly, but all show nice balance, beautiful color, and appealing composition. My eye keeps going back to #4 as well ... that might take over as fav over time.


----------



## agompert (Dec 4, 2009)

RAWR     haha  Love the snake shot.  GORGEOUS!!!!!   :thumbup:


----------



## dry3210 (Dec 4, 2009)

What is 4?


----------



## doenoe (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments 
And #4 are butterfly eggs.


----------



## Machupicchu (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG! That starfish has people hands! Ha. Anyway i love the shots. There used to be a cowfish in one of the tanks where i worked, love em. I also have a 50D and i love it. You might have just convinced me to get the sigma over the Tamron 60mm


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 13, 2009)

Great shots, what ISO did you use. Looks like these were shot in low light, did you have any artificial lighting?

I have the 50D also and love it so far.


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 22, 2009)

haven't been on the site in a while good too see some old timers still posting great work,  framing is a bit much though


----------



## Kpablo (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## bhphotography (Dec 22, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## doenoe (Dec 23, 2009)

Machupicchu said:


> OMG! That starfish has people hands! Ha. Anyway i love the shots. There used to be a cowfish in one of the tanks where i worked, love em. I also have a 50D and i love it. You might have just convinced me to get the sigma over the Tamron 60mm


Those cowfishes look great. It was the first time i saw one i Amsterdam zoo though. And I love the Sigma 105, great lens to work with. Thanks for the reply 


pugnacious33 said:


> Great shots, what ISO did you use. Looks like these were shot in low light, did you have any artificial lighting?
> 
> I have the 50D also and love it so far.


I used ISO100. But I also use a Speedlite 430EX with a Lumiquest softbox for some extra light. I usually shoot at F14 and without a flash I cant get a good shutterspeed that I need for the bugs and stuff. Im also very happy with the 50D, Im glad that I bought that one  Thank you for your comment


Mesoam said:


> haven't been on the site in a while good too see some old timers still posting great work,  framing is a bit much though


Thanks..............and I like the framing 


Kpablo said:


> Very nice!


Cheers 


bhphotography said:


> very nice work


Thanks


----------



## mooimeisie (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent macros.  My personal favorite if #4.  Very tough to get a great composition on a subject like that, but you did it very well.


----------



## duncanp (Dec 27, 2009)

great collection there


----------



## doenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks guys :thumbup:


----------

